# Arnold not attending Arnold Classic



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2006)

I just saw on MSNBC that Arnold won't be attending the Arnold Classic because he's getting criticized in California for supporting MMA/Ultimate Fighting.

Anyone else get the idea that Ahnold has gone soft?


----------



## IRON MAN (Mar 3, 2006)

I think Arnold has gone soft more ways than one..LOL..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I just saw on MSNBC that Arnold won't be attending the Arnold Classic because he's getting criticized in California for supporting MMA/Ultimate Fighting.
> 
> Anyone else get the idea that Ahnold has gone soft?



if this is true I might lose a little respect for the man.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

Didn't Arnold cut his business/financial ties to the AC last year?  I wouldn't have expected to see him there this year for that reason.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Didn't Arnold cut his business/financial ties to the AC last year?  I wouldn't have expected to see him there this year for that reason.



yeah, you may be right, due to political conflict or something, so I guess I already lost a little respect for him then.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to take back what I said, Arnold was there!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes he was indeed at the Arnold.  I think I heard he had to attend something, maybe a funeral, prior to arriving for the Arnold.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2006)

he gave a great speech too.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome! The report on television said he wouldn't be attending the AC at all because of the MMA stuff and he was being pressured by California voters to cut even his namesake with the whole thing.

Maybe he knows he won't win re-election but either way, way to stick it to 'em Arnold!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

Arnold said he was attending the funeral of a 
California State trooper and thats why he was delayed!

They pretty much shut down the city to get him to the Womens
Finals shows Friday night, in time to congratulate the victors...


----------

